# NW PA- Venango county 2017



## dig (Apr 3, 2017)

Blacks are up in NW PA. A dozen or so just popped up in my ever faithful yard. They are here. Will post pics...


----------



## dig (Apr 3, 2017)

Here they are.


----------



## dig (Apr 3, 2017)

I've had the privilege of them growing in my yard for nearly 10 years now. Black morels began showing up in my lawn a few years after I brought bags full from Ohio and threw 'em in a dehydrator on my porch. I believe, and it's entirely in the realm of possibility, that the spores found their way into the soil that day. Now, every year like clockwork they show up around the first week of April. As utterly kickass as this is, and I am extremely grateful, I can honestly say I much more prefer the hunt and all the uncertainty that may come with it


----------



## dig (Apr 3, 2017)

After a closer scrutinizing of my morel patch I counted over 30. A few were the smallest blacks I've ever seen, with one smaller than a Q-tip. My thumb is next to it for perspective.


----------



## redtop (Apr 17, 2016)

dig said:


> After a closer scrutinizing of my morel patch I counted over 30. A few were the smallest blacks I've ever seen, with one smaller than a Q-tip. My thumb is next to it for perspective.
> View attachment 174


That is awesome! I have been dumping the morel wash water around a apple tree for years hoping something would pop but I am still waiting. I have a very hard time finding the blacks, but the yellows are far more easier for me. I am from the northeast pa. area. the western part of Pa. have the elms and that is a plus+. Red Topper


----------

